# Feedback and constructive criticism??



## Shotalicious (May 20, 2016)

Okay, so I honestly really need some help. Im not trying to become popufur or anything, but I never really get views on my art and I cant tell if theres something wrong with it, or maybe im not putting myself out enough? Whenever I ask for criticism no one really says theres anything wrong, and it bothers me because I really want to get better, if its my art thats the problem! Can someone help me out and give me some honest constructive feedback on my art? Itd really mean a lot!
My instagram (which I post on almost daily) : Gay Trash (@shota_licious) • Instagram photos and videos
FA: Userpage of shotalicious -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 20, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> Okay, so I honestly really need some help. Im not trying to become popufur or anything, but I never really get views on my art and I cant tell if theres something wrong with it, or maybe im not putting myself out enough? Whenever I ask for criticism no one really says theres anything wrong, and it bothers me because I really want to get better, if its my art thats the problem! Can someone help me out and give me some honest constructive feedback on my art? Itd really mean a lot!
> My instagram (which I post on almost daily) : Gay Trash (@shota_licious) • Instagram photos and videos
> FA: Userpage of shotalicious -- Fur Affinity [dot] net




Your art is cute,but I'll throw my two cents in so you can get some proper advance besides a compliment.
If that traditional art on your instagram is yours,it's honestly really well detailed compared to what you do digitally,plus it's really clean and just generally really stands out and looks fantastic.
Now,you're digital art isn't bad,so don't worry.
When you're doing markings and stuff or anything for that matter,stay away from the spraycan/spraybrush etc. brushes,they look really blurry and they're just hard on the eyes.
Try adding more shadows,it'll help bring stuff out better.
If you're going to do just line art,then use a solid brush and solid color,don't take out any details just because you're not coloring it.
Try and keep your FA page up to date and consistent,because eventually stuff you posted three days ago or a week ago or whatever will just end up in the back pages of FA.
Make use of the tagging system and where you put your art category wise it helps.
Work on perfecting your proportions and don't use any brushes that give exaggerated lines on the basic body,exaggerated lines are cool for markings/fur/hair/wings etc. and even eyes though.
Dont rush on lines,don't add a squiggle on the hair or on the body..Rushing yourself ends up bad.
Try different hair styles.
Blending is always fun and using ombre [google it] color schemes for fur/eyes and stuff is fun to try as well.
If you have trouble keeping your hand steady get an art program that evens your lines out,like firealpaca.
But other then that it's all I can think of,just keep being you and practicing you've got a lot of potential you've just gotta fine tune some stuff.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 20, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Your art is cute,but I'll throw my two cents in so you can get some proper advance besides a compliment.
> If that traditional art on your instagram is yours,it's honestly really well detailed compared to what you do digitally,plus it's really clean and just generally really stands out and looks fantastic.
> Now,you're digital art isn't bad,so don't worry.
> When you're doing markings and stuff or anything for that matter,stay away from the spraycan/spraybrush etc. brushes,they look really blurry and they're just hard on the eyes.
> ...


Ahh thank you very much! Im very new to drawing digitally, as you can tell from all the traditional art on my instagram, so this is very helpful~ Thank you so much! ; v ; Now, one problem ive also noticed with my digital art is that I dont use a tablet, I have a touchscreen laptop, so my lines arent very nice when I draw because it doesnt have any pen sensitivity, so I tried working around that a few times but it doesnt really work out ;;


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 20, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> Ahh thank you very much! Im very new to drawing digitally, as you can tell from all the traditional art on my instagram, so this is very helpful~ Thank you so much! ; v ; Now, one problem ive also noticed with my digital art is that I dont use a tablet, I have a touchscreen laptop, so my lines arent very nice when I draw because it doesnt have any pen sensitivity, so I tried working around that a few times but it doesnt really work out ;;



You're welcome.
Ah alright that explains things,touch screens can be kinda well..touchy no pun intended unless the touch screen/computer was built with drawing in mind and even some that are can be kinda all over the place.
I've only had my tablet for a year and a half now and I'm still learning a lot at 26 years old,so don't worry it just takes time and patience.
Perhaps until you get a tablet you can adapt the more exaggerated lines into a unique style all your own,just a thought.


----------



## Saokymo (May 20, 2016)

Which program do you use for digital art? If it's Photoshop or Gimp you can always use the pen tool to get clean, crisp and smooth lines.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 20, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> You're welcome.
> Ah alright that explains things,touch screens can be kinda well..touchy no pun intended unless the touch screen/computer was built with drawing in mind and even some that are can be kinda all over the place.
> I've only had my tablet for a year and a half now and I'm still learning a lot at 26 years old,so don't worry it just takes time and patience.
> Perhaps until you get a tablet you can adapt the more exaggerated lines into a unique style all your own,just a thought.


Hopefully, lol~ Thanks a bunch for the help btw~ <3


----------



## Shotalicious (May 20, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> Which program do you use for digital art? If it's Photoshop or Gimp you can always use the pen tool to get clean, crisp and smooth lines.


Ohh, I use SAI, but I also have Clip studio~ uwu;


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 20, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> Ohh, I use SAI, but I also have Clip studio~ uwu;



I'd suggest firealpaca it has a line correction thing that's always on and you can change the level of..well 'corrected-ness' it does lol.
And you're welcome,I try my best. <3


----------



## Saokymo (May 20, 2016)

forums.furaffinity.net: Feedback and constructive criticism??


Shotalicious said:


> Ohh, I use SAI, but I also have Clip studio~ uwu;


SAI has a pen tool, too!  I haven't used that program myself, but here's a quick link to a tutorial that can explain some of the details for you: http://fav.me/d2xowyo


----------



## Shotalicious (May 20, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I'd suggest firealpaca it has a line correction thing that's always on and you can change the level of..well 'corrected-ness' it does lol.
> And you're welcome,I try my best. <3


Ohh, okay! Thank you! uvu
Its free, right~?


----------



## Shotalicious (May 20, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Feedback and constructive criticism??
> 
> SAI has a pen tool, too!  I haven't used that program myself, but here's a quick link to a tutorial that can explain some of the details for you: http://fav.me/d2xowyo


Ohh, thanks a bunch! <33


----------



## Shotalicious (May 20, 2016)

Saokymo said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Feedback and constructive criticism??
> 
> SAI has a pen tool, too!  I haven't used that program myself, but here's a quick link to a tutorial that can explain some of the details for you: http://fav.me/d2xowyo


Oh wow, that gives much nicer lines, thanks so much~ XD Ive been using the brush tool like an idiot, hahh


----------



## Saokymo (May 20, 2016)

Glad to help! ^^


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 21, 2016)

I'm rather impressed with your lamb here.

You've still got just a wee bit of "lumpage" and asymmetry. Body parts are sometimes of varying lengths and widths compared to their counterparts on the other side. But this will mostly clear up as you keep practicing, develop your fine motor muscles, and gain an eye for it. Took me quite a while to start being able to see mine so I could start fixing it.

Your figures also lean a touch to the left at times, since you are presumably right-handed. (Reverse for lefties!) Every artist gets plagued by the lean. Even pros working with animation companies have to counteract it. How digital artists check their lean is to use the rotate/flip function and then correct the sketches before flipping it back. How traditional artists check their lean is with a mirror. A lot of traditional artists actually keep a hand mirror on their desk or in their art bag for that reason.

Now as for pure aesthetics, people love backgrounds. Even a splash of color is more likely to draw some attention than none.


----------



## Shotalicious (May 21, 2016)

AsheSkyler said:


> I'm rather impressed with your lamb here.
> 
> You've still got just a wee bit of "lumpage" and asymmetry. Body parts are sometimes of varying lengths and widths compared to their counterparts on the other side. But this will mostly clear up as you keep practicing, develop your fine motor muscles, and gain an eye for it. Took me quite a while to start being able to see mine so I could start fixing it.
> 
> ...


Oh, as for me, when im checking my lean, I tend to flip the paper and put it near a light source ^v^;
Thank you for the help btw! As for the wee bit of lumpage and asymmetry, I can say that drawing is decently old, but I still appreciate the tips and will make sure not to make that mistake! Thank you very much!


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 21, 2016)

Shotalicious said:


> Oh, as for me, when im checking my lean, I tend to flip the paper and put it near a light source ^v^;
> Thank you for the help btw! As for the wee bit of lumpage and asymmetry, I can say that drawing is decently old, but I still appreciate the tips and will make sure not to make that mistake! Thank you very much!


That's a good method too. I didn't find out about the mirror trick until recently. A lamp or window (or computer screen, often in my case) can be much more convenient than lugging around a mirror!


----------



## PastelPsychonaut (Jun 1, 2016)

Hello! I'm not very good at this type of thing but I'll do what I can! 
Alrighty, so for your drawings, I'd say try giving them a bit more of a flow feel. Hard to describe, but sometimes art can come out a bit blocky, due to to the outlining/clothing folds/posture/etc.
I'd also suggest looking into some anatomy or poses in pictures and study them, especially for the legs and arms. 
Other then that, honestly I can't really find anything. Maybe put in some extra fine details?  I love your art by the way, it really is excellent. Good luck!


----------

